# I Am Speechless



## BrotherBart (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't do any thing you see in the video.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 5, 2013)

Did this building burn down yet,if not why?. And i always go up on the roof with my sandals on.


----------



## fossil (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG   Unbelievable on a number of levels.


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2013)

"Darwin?  Yeah, Darwin...this is Jags.  I got a fella you should keep your eye on.  You are gonna crack up.  I haven't seen this level of stupid in a long time...Heck, he even makes a video of it."

So many things wrong.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 5, 2013)

That pipe was choochin'.


----------



## wingsfan (Apr 5, 2013)

My wife was telling me about 2weeks ago she seen a chimney that was coated with tar and even the windows in the house looked black like stove glass. She commented that she thought it wouldn't be long before the house burnt down. Well about a week after she told me, the house burnt down and the cause was the wood stove. In the newspaper report, neighbors commented that they thought it was bad and thought it was a fire hazard. Some people just have no clue and soudn't own a stove.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty good example of why the crimp is supposed to be on the downside of the pipe connections. But that is indoors, not using stove pipe outdoors.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 5, 2013)

Upside down stove pipe makes a fine chimbley. It's a metal building, what could go wrong! :/


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2013)

wingsfan said:


> the cause was the wood stove


 
Nope. The cause was poor burning habits.
Go to the source, not the symptom. I realize that was probably in the news report, but it's wrong.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 5, 2013)

Only the operator of a stove can cause problems like these. Even the very best stove will pump creosote with an operator like this


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 5, 2013)

That pipe not only is upside down as already mentioned but looks to be about 3 inch pipe at the top. Maybe 4.....what a cobbled up mess. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 5, 2013)

What are ya'll worried about? He thumped the rain cap....it's fine now. LMAO.


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 5, 2013)

wingsfan said:


> My wife was telling me about 2weeks ago she seen a chimney that was coated with tar​


 I see that around here ALOT and I try to take a mental picture of where it is and 90 percent of the time a call comes across the scanner for a flue fire there.  Don't people know you have to clean your chimney!!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## dafattkidd (Apr 6, 2013)

After watching this video, I reread the owner's manual for my stove. That is exactly what the manufacturer recommends. Page 13 reads, _"In case of melting stove pipe, repel out of messy loft onto sketchy cantilever in sandals."_


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 6, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> After watching this video, I reread the owner's manual for my stove. That is exactly what the manufacturer recommends. Page 13 reads, _"In case of melting stove pipe, repel out of messy loft onto sketchy cantilever in sandals."_


I can't refer to my manual, 'cause I used most of it to start my fire in Sept.-, outside of that, I wear Croc's, not sandals.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 6, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> It's a metal building, what could go wrong! :/


My bad, I actually watched the whole video. I thought it was metal building for some reason.

What a goof ball! I noticed that the pipe had no rust and the stickers were still on it, that means that this "tar" built up in just a few days, black pipe will rust just sitting around the garage.
It sounds like they are cutting next weeks wood supply in the back ground!


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 6, 2013)

"It sounds like they are cutting next weeks wood supply in the back ground!"
That's for tomorrow.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 6, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> "It sounds like they are cutting next weeks wood supply in the back ground!"
> That's for tomorrow.


Your probably right, but they only cut the good seasoned stuff.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 6, 2013)

How much can I reduce my CTC with a cinder block heat shield?


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Apr 6, 2013)

Judging by the stylish "mandles" he's wearing I'm guessing this is in Vermont.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 6, 2013)

Pure redneck?


----------



## Todd (Apr 6, 2013)

What a dumb ass!


----------



## Shari (Apr 6, 2013)

Geez! So much wrong here............ 

Check out his comments on the youtube page at _tx6U55G1UQ


----------



## Dix (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm amazed something got BB speechless.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 6, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I'm amazed something got BB speechless.


 
That took a day longer than I expected it to.


----------



## Tom Cat (Apr 6, 2013)

Novel approach to clean a chimney.


----------



## Dix (Apr 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That took a day longer than I expected it to.


 
Sorry, I had a date


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 6, 2013)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> Judging by the stylish "mandles" he's wearing I'm guessing this is in Vermont.


Hey  No actual Vermonter would be this stupid.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, my God.  This is like watching a horror movie.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 6, 2013)

Shari said:


> Geez! So much wrong here............
> 
> Check out his comments on the youtube page at _tx6U55G1UQ


There's only one commen there that I can see.   Am I clicking the wrong thing?


----------



## remkel (Apr 6, 2013)

Sandals? What a wimp.....we do it barefoot up here in NH.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 6, 2013)

remkel said:


> Sandals? What a wimp.....we do it barefoot up here in NH.


Really.  Every time I stop into the superb natural foods coop in my neck of the woods, I find myself craving a hot dog after dodging all the extremely skinny late middle-age guys with gray pony tails and sandals clogging up the bulk food aisle.


----------



## fossil (Apr 6, 2013)

Couldn't have been me, I'm past late middle age...if you're gonna respond and you want me to see it, please do it without delay...


----------



## littlalex (Apr 7, 2013)

Just an audition tape for someone hoping for a spot in Jackass XX

Littlalex


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 7, 2013)

I know I am going to hell for my thoughts......All I could think watching this is.....hope he falls off and dies so we do not have to pay for this moron in his retirement years. Darwin Awards is going to follow this guy around, he is sure to die in some spectacularly stupid way.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2013)

That's a disturbing thought. He's young, virile, on a limited budget and brash. I was there at one point in my life too. Hard to go as far as a death wish for him when I have known folks like this and they turned out to be pretty decent, independent folks.

I'm not condoning his setup, it's spooky. But I admire his spunk. He's just young and at this point assumes he's immortal. With time, that will change for sure.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> That's a disturbing thought. He's young, virile, on a limited budget and brash. I was there at one point in my life too. Hard to go as far as a death wish for him when I have known folks like this and they turned out to be pretty decent, independent folks.
> 
> I'm not condoning his setup, it's spooky. But I admire his spunk. He's just young and at this point assumes he's immortal. With time, that will change for sure.


 
Yeah, we've all seen this.  "Watch this.  Hold my beer."  He's the poster child for that mindset.

The f***ed up flue is bad enough, but climbing up on the roof in shorts and sandals and without gloves with the intent of taking off the cap... I don't even have words for it.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2013)

I work with younger engineers that rock climb etc.. They make this look like a home exercise. Not for me and I'm not endorsing a single thing about his setup or methods. I just admire and appreciate the brashness of youth. Enjoy it while you've got it.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> I work with younger engineers that rock climb etc.. They make this look like a home exercise. Not for me and I'm not endorsing a single thing about his setup or methods. I just admire and appreciate the brashness of youth. Enjoy it while you've got it.


With respect, I very much doubt that serious rock climbers -- at least none of the few that I've known -- have this kind of casual obliviousness towards what they're doing,  Their apparent attitude may seem to be the same, but they're not this stupid.  Perhaps because I'm female and have seen too many good men kill or disable themselves -- and thus cripple their wholly innocent and dependent families' wellbeing -- I'm less tolerant of it than your average male, who has a degree of kinship with it,   But to me, giving it the tiniest degree of sympathy or approval, even on a distant Web site, is really bothersome.  His behavior is just stone stupid and arrogant, IMO.  Would putting on pants and shoes and carrying some gloves have impugned his manhood so severely?  He knew very well this was a stupid thing to do and did it anyway, and filmed himself doing it to boot.  Oh, wow.  I'm so impressed.

Please excuse my anger and my bitterness, but I've known people whose lives have been ruined by this kind of absolutely pointless stunt.


----------



## Adabiviak (Apr 8, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> There's only one commen there that I can see. Am I clicking the wrong thing?


There is only one comment now, but I find the author's description of the video more telling:


> I've only been running this wood stove for about a month, but I burn a lot of green stuff.
> 
> This is definatly the first time I have ever seen this happen. The chimney actually has good draw (it is about 13 feet tall), but so much tar built up in the joints that it was boiling the tar and shooting smoke right out of all of the pipe connections!
> 
> ...


----------



## schlot (Apr 8, 2013)

Get off his case guys! At least he wore appropriate work boots.......um, scratch that.

You might like this other video from him.....I hate it when I forget to clean the back cut!


----------



## schlot (Apr 8, 2013)

This is pretty good too....got to love the ladder work.


----------



## simple.serf (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife just said " He's chooching that ladder wrong!"

Some people should not be allowed near tools


----------



## Shari (Apr 8, 2013)

Adabiviak said:


> There is only one comment now, but I find the author's description of the video more telling:


 
I was referring to the author's description which Adabiviak posted.


----------



## schlot (Apr 8, 2013)

So from all his cutting videos, apparently he doesn't believe in wedges


----------



## bubbasdad (Apr 8, 2013)

He is cutting with the top of the bar.   It works, but that is not how the saw is designed to work.   And he ought to seriously sharpen that chain.  He's cutting dust there, now chips.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 8, 2013)

schlot said:


> This is pretty good too....got to love the ladder work.





 WOW.There are so many unsafe & wrong things happening here I dont know where to begin.


----------



## schlot (Apr 8, 2013)

I think our friend should keep to trees more this size.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't do any thing you see in the video.





OMG  thats retarded!

love the ad by google at the bottom for "chimney liner depot"  classic!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

Holy Crap !


----------



## rideau (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't you wonder what has happened on the videos he HASN'T posted?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2013)

I had never experienced vertigo in my life until I watched the part on the roof. The only salvation was that I knew if he had gone off of it head first the vid wouldn't be around.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed his own posterior puckering while watching this video?  I had trouble sitting still, while he sat atop the hollow-core door fiddling with his climbing gear, before hoisting himself up to the roof.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Apr 8, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Yeah, we've all seen this.  "Watch this.  Hold my beer."  He's the poster child for that mindset.
> 
> The f***ed up flue is bad enough, but climbing up on the roof in shorts and sandals and without gloves with the intent of taking off the cap... I don't even have words for it.



Yes, but...he had that very impressive harness rig to get him up and down off the roof


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder why he needs to leave 4-5 ft stumps?


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder why he needs to leave 4-5 ft stumps?


 
To impale himself upon should his harness fail . . . better to have a quick death.


----------



## schlot (Apr 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Am I the only one who noticed his own posterior puckering while watching this video? I had trouble sitting still, while he sat atop the hollow-core door fiddling with his climbing gear, before hoisting himself up to the roof.


 
Glad someone noticed that too...I was waiting for those hinges to give way.


----------



## bmblank (Apr 9, 2013)

If he intends on pulling the stumps out i could understand leaving some, you know, better leverage and all, but other than that... It still seems excessive, even for that purpose.


----------



## rideau (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe the next video will be of him carving those stumps with his chainsaw.


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Having done some crazy stuff when young, I'm glad no one had a video on me when I was his age. Hope he survives this phase. He seems like a pretty smart and resourceful young fellow when you look past his lack of caution.


----------



## rideau (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone can undertake and approach a project with good intention and determination, and through lack of knowledge, experience or insight, do something or things that is/are stupid and/or dangerous.

The actions of this young man are a bit disturbing because he does not appear to have taken safety considerations into account at all, and has the arrogance to think he is doing a fine job and is proudly filming it all.  These are not spontaneous projects.  If he had the humility to ask an experienced individual for advice, or the sense to read a bit about the materials and tools he is using before using them, he might be less apt to maim or kill himself or others.  The types of jobs he has chosen to films are not the type that anyone who is sensible learns how to do by trying, failing, and trying again.  They are the type of job that require a degree of specialized knowledge because they carry a high degree of danger if they are incorrectly carried out. 
would move before the tree did.

_ I was one of 13 children.  We did lots of stuff over the years as you can imagine.  Believe me, there were consequences to everything questionable that we did, and early on we learned to consider those likely consequences before we undertook activities.  Sometimes that consideration is concious, sometimes unconcious, but it is there.  We learned not to do things unless it was worth paying the price of the possible consequence. And I will give my parents the credit of letting us do things, as long as we did them knowlingly and dealth with the consequences.   It helped growing up with a father who responded to every quest for knowledge with the answer, "what do you think?", to which he expected a considered answer.  After which response he had received, he explained in great detail the correct answer and why it was correct.  One of his grandsons once wrote on a health quiz that one of the qualities of a good listener was being able to ask Grandad a question and listen to the answer.    Growing up with this kind of fundamental respect from one's parent, and demand for thought on one's part, does encourage  thought before action.  _

_I don't believe this young man thinks things through, or considers possible consequences.  Very arrogant.  _


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Look at some of his other videos, like the solar tracker. He is no dummy. Youth is arrogant and thinks itself immortal. Should he encourage others to do this, no. Is he likely to be a creative and successful risk taker as he grows up (assuming he survives?) My guess is yes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> Look at some of his other videos, like the solar tracker. He is no dummy. Youth is arrogant and thinks itself immortal. Should he encourage others to do this, no. Is he likely to be a creative and successful risk taker as he grows up (assuming he survives?) My guess is yes.


 
Yep. I remember when I was ten feet tall and bullet proof. But that view from the edge of the roof tied my stomach in knots.

Now about that venting setup...


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I'm amazed something got BB speechless.


 
I didn't think it could last long.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I didn't think it could last long.


----------



## Dix (Apr 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yep. I remember when I was ten feet tall and bullet proof. But that view from the edge of the roof tied my stomach in knots.
> 
> Now about that venting setup...


 
Yeah, I'm not defending it, though the cabin I lived in with the red glowing Ashley had the same rigging. And webbie's burned down this shed with a bit looser rigging. Jus saying, we learned from our mistakes and celebrated our successes. But at least we were willing to take risks. Something that seems to be getting hedonized out of our society now. Case in point,  we didn't have or use seat belts back then either. Yet we were driving pony cars with giant V8's stuck in them. Somehow we survived.


----------



## rideau (Apr 10, 2013)

Ummm

We had seat belts in our cars from 1956 on.  And we wore them too. 

But that's because my Dad special ordered airplane seatbelts when they were first available for cars.

But yes, people survive lots of things that are inherently risky.....and people who don't aren't here.

It's great to give children freedom; fortunate and rare is the child today who both  lives in a community where it is safe to let him/her explore on his/her own all day at a young age and has parents who will give them the freedom to do so and let them learn to entertain themselves.  Much is learned through having to cope with the unexpected.  And a curious child see and learns a lot on such adventures.  And learns that he or she can cope with life, and so if apt to take risks that make sense, and undertake projects that others may shun. 

But hopefully they have learned to use a modicum of common sense along the way. 

No one is saying this young man is bad, or even that he isn't adventuresome and able, possibly extremely able. 

I wish he used a little more common sense,


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 10, 2013)

I do love his cabin in the woods.....I just hope it's still there!


----------



## Bster13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone care to msg him on youtube and point him to this thread?


----------

